# Free to good home - 2 hamsters and rabbit



## gothgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

now gone to good home


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Where in the country are they?


----------



## gothgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

west yorkshire


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

gothgirl said:


> west yorkshire


Noooooo I was hoping you were going to say miles away, I am in Huddersfield are you near there?


----------



## gothgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

yes 30mins !! please ring me i have to go offline soon they need a home or the guy is going to feed them to the dogs!!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

If the bunny could be got down to Essex, i can take her in.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

What colour is the rabbit and is she spayed


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

VampiricLust said:


> If the bunny could be got down to Essex, i can take her in.


If the bunny needs somewhere to stay till someone can get her to Vampiriclust I can probably persuade the oh to let us keep the hutch in the garage for a while , she should be safe there but he is saying a definate no to us having anymore to keep. Also if anyone can take the hamsters but needs a cage, I have two spare ones that are not great as they are just off freecycle but they would do for now.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Kat28 said:


> What colour is the rabbit and is she spayed


There is another thread in the rabbit section with a little bit more about her this is what it says.
Big female dutch very tame lovely girl must go today ! can sell with a pets at home primrode den hutch and run both 5ft that cost us £100 for 30 must go today!! WEST YORKSHIRE

also 2 hamsters free to good home


----------



## gothgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

now gone to good home


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Im in south yorkshire and have a male dutch who needs a friend thats why i wondered if she was spayed or not.Might have been able to persuade other half to let us have her if she was.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I can't belive I'm saying this but if you can't find nice homes then I would take them to Pets at Home and ask for them to go in the adoption section, just leave them if you have to at least they would have a chance that the dogs probably wouldn't give them, wish I could help but my hubby is being tough.


----------



## gothgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

come on guys they need to go tonight!!!

can't give her back to the guy as he'll chuck her to the dogs., the landlord won't have her here and [email protected] is full!

if we can't find anywhere for her we'll have to take her to the vets and get her PTS, at least it'll be better for her than being torn apart by dogs.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Could you get the rabbit to one of the rescue son this list perhaps?

Rabbit Rehome - List of Rabbit Rescue Centres with Bunnies for Adoption

Just scroll down to 'Yorkshire'


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Where abouts in West Yorkshire are you?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I am in Preston. How far away are you? I don't drive but I will take them all if you are struggling!


----------



## gothgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

No idea we are in WF10


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

AA RouteFinder says 1hr 20 minutes. You had any luck?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Nearly an hour away from me.


----------



## gothgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

No really desperate now, can't stand the thought of her getting ripped to shreds


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Well I will defo have them all if you can't find a nearer home. I just can't collect them. :frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh hope something can be sorted for these animals, i would of helped if i was nearer too.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

gothgirl said:


> No really desperate now, can't stand the thought of her getting ripped to shreds


Surely you won't give them back to this scumbag for that to happen.


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry I can't be of any help, I'm in South Wales.
I do have spare hamster cages, bu tthat probably isn't of much use because of the distance
Good luck in finding nice homes


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Surely you won't give them back to this scumbag for that to happen.


That's what i was thinking...


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I really hope someone is able to take them... What I was wondering is who do the pets belong to? Surely someone must be missing them??


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

On the first post I believe it said that they got left behind with a man because his wife and kids left him!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

It's post 10.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> On the first post I believe it said that they got left behind with a man because his wife and kids left him!


Yeah... but if they were the kids pets wouldn't they want them 

I suppose it depends on the circumstances of the wife and kids.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Is this sorted now? im sure a landlord wouldnt mind or even know if they were kept for just a few days until transport could be sorted and id be involving the RSPCA, baiting live animals is illegal.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi your an hour and a half away from me, i could do it tomorrow if their lives are in danger, i cant keep the rabbit but could get it up to preston to the home offered but i would need some help with petrol money from someone. im on a really tight budget right now and that amount of distance just isnt feasable by myself :-(

I have been thinking of getting a hamster and have one empty cage, im sure i could sort something temporary for the other one until a new home comes along.

please let me know ASAP as i have other plans to make if this is sorted


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I am 10 mins away from you. I have a spare hutch. I could keep the bun until a home is found


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh no, i tried to PM you but your inbox is full


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

OH thats good, i have been thinking about these animals all night, it wasnt really practical for me to travel all that way but i would of done it if needed.

Hope this can all be sorted out now and they all get good homes.


----------



## Kimmpf (Sep 23, 2009)

I wish I was closer! I would have taken them all in to save their poor lives. Does anyone know what is happening? Have they been taken in now? Sorry so many questions but it plays on your mind  xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope someone can help them and that it's not too late...


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

What's happened to these poor animals does anyone know?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Marcia said:


> What's happened to these poor animals does anyone know?


I know another member offered them all a home yesterday, I will pm them to see if they got them.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Have they found homes. This person seems to have vanished ???. I could take rabbit even if only temp but cant travel at min as my youngest is off school poorly


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I know another member offered them all a home yesterday, I will pm them to see if they got them.


Ooh I hope they did get them ok... even if they only keep them temporarily until they can find a good home for the poor things


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I PM'd the OP but heard nothing back. Maybe/hopefully she found them a home!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hope so hun, at least you tried your best.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> I PM'd the OP but heard nothing back. Maybe/hopefully she found them a home!!


I tried to PM her too but her inbox was full


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I didn't sleep very well last thinking about that poor rabbit


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I didn't sleep very well last thinking about that poor rabbit


You can't save them all hun, They were offered a home but the op didn't reply so maybe they were already rehomed.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope so.
I would have rehomed in a flash if we didn't live so far away.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I kept wondering about them too.

I also wondered if it was a wind up because surely you don't need to feed animals to your dogs when it's so easy to get them a home. Two hamsters and a rabbit wouldn't have been a problem to rehome I wouldn't have thought.


----------



## gothgirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry people was offline, Managed to get all three into a rescue.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I kept wondering about them too.
> 
> I also wondered if it was a wind up because surely you don't need to feed animals to your dogs when it's so easy to get them a home. Two hamsters and a rabbit wouldn't have been a problem to rehome I wouldn't have thought.


Sadly I know of people who have done much worse to bunnies.  Nobody ever seems to be able to do anything about it.



gothgirl said:


> Sorry people was offline, Managed to get all three into a rescue.


Glad they got into a rescue, hope they find a home.


----------

